# Culturally diverse pieces, anyone?



## kingtim (Feb 23, 2010)

Just found this article about "The Nose" by Dmitri Shostakovich-










It talks about how rare this Opera is.

I'd love to find some really diverse pieces. Anyone have any suggestions? All are welcome!


----------

